# Resizing Pictures



## smokey (Mar 6, 2008)

I used to have a program, freeware stuff, that would resize your pics. Really easy to use, etc., but I've lost it 

Anyone got a link or something similar? I found a pic for my avatar I want to use but I gotta size it down:










Help me, help me!!!!


----------



## smokey (Mar 6, 2008)

Uhhh.... never mind


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

smokey said:


> Uhhh.... never mind


LOL, yea, it gets automatically resized if it is too big... You can do it in "paint" too if you want... This only works good when shrinking a picture though, not making it bigger


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's your Avatar:










There's an 80 x 80 pixel limit on avatars. This is 80 x 53.

I resized it in Gimp.


----------



## smokey (Mar 6, 2008)

B&M, it rejected my pic when I tried due to it's size. 

I finally found what I was loking for- PIXresizer. Good program. It's supposed to be a 40-day trial deal but my home pc has had it working for a long time... hope it keeps on my laptop, too!!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

smokey said:


> B&M, it rejected my pic when I tried due to it's size.


Interesting... There must be a size at which point it can no longer compress the image... I am 100% positive that I put a larger picture in before and it was resized... Oh well, it does not really matter anyways since you got everything figured out 

_Holy stretched thread Batman!_ LOL :laugh:


----------

